# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  استمرار حملة مصادرة مسدسات الخرز من المحال التجارية بإربد

## الحصن نيوز

قال محافظ اربد خالد ابو زيد ان لجنة السلامة العامة في المحافظة نفذت سلسلة حملات على محال تجارية خلال الايام التي سبقت عطلة العيد وخلالها اسفرت عن مصادرة الاف مسدسات الخرز والعاب نارية متنوعة.

واضاف ان الحملة التي تنفذ تبعا لقرار وزارة الداخلية القاضي بمنع الاستيراد والاتجار بهذه الالعاب ستستمر بشكل دوري وتشمل مختلف مناطق المحافظة ، مشيرا الى صدور تعاميم للحكام الاداريين لتنفيذها في ضوء تزايد الشكاوى المتصلة باصابات الاطفال جراء هذه الالعاب الخطرة.

واوضح ابو زيد ان الحملة التي بدأت بمدينة اربد اسفرت عن ضبط الاف المسدسات وعشرات الالاف من عتادها " الخرز " اضافة الى العاب نارية ومفرقعات ممنوعة من الانواع التي تحتاج الى اشراف مختصين للتعامل معها .

ولفت الى ان هذه السلع تدخل على ما يبدو بطرائق غير مشروعة على الرغم من قرار منعها الامر الذي يتطلب ممارسة التجار لوازع اخلاقي في عدم التعاطي بها من جهة والتزام اولياء الامور بعدم الاستجابة لرغبة اطفالهم بشرائها من جانب تربوي وتوعوي .

وقال ابو زيد ان عملية المصادرة تمت بضبوطات رسمية وتم تحويل المضبوطات للاجهزة الامنية تمهيدا لاتلافها فيما سيصار الى اتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية بحق المتاجرين بها .

وشهدت مستشفيات المملكة عشرات الاصابات الخطرة جراء استخدام هذه الالعاب وبخاصة مسدسات الخرز التي تؤثر اصابتها على العيون وقد تتسبب باصابتها بفقدان البصر .

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

